# Fomba 9-17



## powbmps (Sep 18, 2011)

Decided to check out the FOMBA trails near Manchester, NH. 

http://fomba.org/files/trail-map.pdf 

Rode around for a few minutes by myself.  Came back to the parking lot and got invited to an early Saturday morning prayer group/bike ride.  Then I met up with noreasterbackcountry and a couple of his buddies.  Rode Lady Slipper, Deer Run and Long Trail before I had to go.

Lots of short up/down with some rocky, more technical sections.  No long uphill climbs, so no sustained downhill sections.  Quite a few abrupt corners, with big rocks and roots in the middle that were tough to ride smoothly.  Good group of guys and some perfect riding weather made for a great time though.  Wish I was able to stay longer. 

Here's a picture of nebc threading the needle at mach looney :wink:.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice!  I like the riding there....most of it has flow and it seems to have the perfect mix of technical (rocky, rooty, and short steep climbs) with buff and fast.  From the track, it looks like you started Fireline.

How was Long Trail? We missed it last time I was there.

Did you get to the log roll on Red Pine??


----------



## powbmps (Sep 18, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Nice!  I like the riding there....most of it has flow and it seems to have the perfect mix of technical (rocky, rooty, and short steep climbs) with buff and fast.  From the track, it looks like you started Fireline.
> 
> *I started up Fireline, but wanted to get back to meet the other guys, so I didn't make it far.*
> 
> ...



I would like to get back there and ride the trails that I missed.


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 23, 2011)

For some reason I missed this post earlier.  

Great photo, especially because you can't tell I totally cheated on that rock pass.

Great ride.  Hopefully we'll have time to catch beers next time!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a write-up on the FOMBA adventure.  

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/09/fomba-trail-judo-epic-day-part-i.html#more


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 25, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Here's a write-up on the FOMBA adventure.
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/09/fomba-trail-judo-epic-day-part-i.html#more



Nice write up! I am glad others find Fireline as "techy" as my buddy and I did. You hit the nail right on the head, it is totally unpredictable.  She handed our "saddles" to us but yet, I can't wait to get back there and have another crack at her.  

Will you be doing a write-up of Bear Brook?


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks.  Bear Brook review coming up tomorrow... with video.


----------



## powbmps (Sep 25, 2011)

noreasterbackcountry said:


> Here's a write-up on the FOMBA adventure.
> 
> http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2011/09/fomba-trail-judo-epic-day-part-i.html#more



Sweet blog!  Saved to my Favorites for future reading.  Looking forward to checking out some of the ski related content.


----------

